# Penaten Creme on Pyoderma?



## GoldenKeeper (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi everyone!! 

I am new here and I have to admit, that I have a golden retriever and not a german shepard lol. I was looking up how to treat Pyoderma and learned about Penaten Creme. So many forums have posts but I could not find any in my golden one, go figure:crazy: I bought some on Amazon and put it on last night. A little goes a looong way. He has some superficial pyoderma on his groin area. Anyway so I rubbed a thin layer all over last night and this morning he still has it on his skin. I have seen so many good results written in the posts about this creme but not on how to use it. Do I just apply it over the same area again or wash it off with shampoo every morning and reapply a couple times a day till it clears up? 

Thanks so much~


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

You might give it a day or two- Penaten works pretty fast if it's going to work at all.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

I use peneten creme on my GSD's pyroderma. Have you had him allergy tested? You notice his eyes go red when outside for too long, or anything else? Pay close attention to him and see what is causing the outbreaks. Does it clear during winter?

I shave my GSDs groin area. This makes spreading and rubbing the cream MUCH easier. For a golden retreiver I would think it would be the same with the amount of hair. You must be careful when rubbing it in though-not so hard to take the scabs off. Be gentle. you do not want to hurt the area. Do not wash it off with shampoo. I use a medicated bath 1-2 x per week depending on how bad it is. Top Paw has a medicated shampoo that worked okay by the name of itch ease. Perfect Coat has one 8 in 1 Perfect Coat Medicated Coal Tar Shampoo at PETCO and this worked the best.

Merck Veterinary Manual

This article helped me the most.


----------



## GoldenKeeper (Sep 1, 2011)

So apply the creme a couple times a day without washing off or just once a day...or just leave on the first bit and not add anymore?

I was thinking of getting some Pyoderma Shampoo on Amazon and just spot washing a couple times a week.

No, i have yet to allergy test him but it definitely seems to occure more in those transition weeks between seasons. I don't think I have ever noticed his eye becoming red. But I will definitely look! And yes he seems to do better in the dead of winter. Luckily I just had him shaved (his last summer cut for the year) so not too much fur in the way. He's not a show dog, just my baby:wub: I have him on a limited ingreident dog food Nature's Balance vegetarian formula though he loves the salmon and sweet potatoe and other various ones.

Poor punkin, I hate to see him go through this several times a year and I don't want to keep taking him back to the vet because of bills of course but more so becuase i don't want him building an immunity to anything either.


----------



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE this stuff. My Shepherd gets pyoderma in his lip folds. I clean them out and apply this in a week its gone. Twice a day.


----------



## GoldenKeeper (Sep 1, 2011)

I think I may be starting to love this stuff to:wild: So I left the initial application on. Now going on day 2. Still sitting on the skin but it has absorbed more too and from what I can tell he seems to be more pinkish than red. Yay! I ordered some medicated shampoo and rinse (ZYMOX and also Pyderma or Pyderm by Virbac on Amazon). Will be washing him when it comes then a little more Penaten. At this rate it should be gone in the next week Fingers Crossed of course!

Oh yeah and another plus- he doesn't even bother licking it either! He will go to smell every now and then but seems to think 'eh, i don't wanna lick that'


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

malinois_16 said:


> I LOVE LOVE LOVE this stuff. My Shepherd gets pyoderma in his lip folds. I clean them out and apply this in a week its gone. Twice a day.


If your shepherds getting lipfold pyoderma, you might want to be proactive with that and have his gums tacked.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

This thread has pictures of my dog Sasha who gets irritations each yr in her groin/leg fold area. I apply the penaten twice per day, right over the existing cream- no washing- for about 1 week and it is gone. Reapply as needed.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/archive-5-health-wellness/89505-lip-fold-pyoderma.html


----------



## Allie512 (Sep 28, 2010)

I second this - Allie had the worst case ever of Lip fold pyoderma - Natalie introduced me to Peneten and it really helped - she did antibiotics also. I have also used Peneten for my own needs - scratches, irritations, etc. and it really works.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

anyone concerned with zinc oxide poisoning if the dog licks it off . 

When my brother was a baby Penaten was German made and the only place you could buy it was at Thuna's apothecary. My dad would make the trip to keep my mum and brother happy. 
The zinc formula changed sometime when my own kids needed to have their bottoms smeared -- Johnson and Johnson , made in France , active ingredient zinc oxide changed from 22% (original) to 18% . 

I think I'd rather use Usnea . Then you have no worries about ingestion and no worries on the mess . 

Carmen


----------



## GoldenKeeper (Sep 1, 2011)

carmspack said:


> I think I'd rather use Usnea . Then you have no worries about ingestion and no worries on the mess .


 
Just checking back in to the post..Zinc is poisonous to poochies? I had no idea! It's funny though because Noah doesn't really go for licking it. He smells it and then loses interest. Not the case with a lot of other topicals. What is Usnea and where do you get?


----------



## BobbieJo (Feb 24, 2015)

Hello I know this thread is kinda old but my GDS had some lip fold Pyoderma and I bought some of the Penaten cream. Two days later I am at the vet with him vomiting. Penaten cream has Zinc in it that is not good for dogs and they will lick it almost everywhere you can put it on them. I do have to say it seemed to clear it up quickly but it is not worth the risk if your dog gets sick. I am using Aquaphor from Eucerin now which is not bad for the dogs health. And my vet also suggested Bagbalm. I just wanted to give out an FYI on this cuz having a dog throw up all night and not eat for two day and a vet bill is not fun.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

We have been using it for years, on small areas, with zero issues. If cream is needed for a larger area, I would try something else.

The key here is quantity.
You only need a very small amount. 

Most people tend to use way too much cream. A dermatologist once showed me how to put cream on something my son had on his face, and he only used the equivalent of a grain of rice.


----------

